# Riding instructor Cumbria



## Lizziebet (17 January 2016)

Hi all. New here  Just wondered if anybody knows of a good instructor in the west Cumbria area. I can be a bit nervous and my mare has a dislike for the school. So need somebody with patience


----------



## leflynn (18 January 2016)

Not sure if its in the right place as not from Cumbria, but John Hill does lessons at Murray House and he is fab


----------



## webble (18 January 2016)

Not sure if he comes to you but Omar Rabia looks fab I would love lessons with him


----------



## Lizziebet (18 January 2016)

Thanks both


----------



## Damnation (18 January 2016)

Where abouts in Cumbria are you OP?


----------



## Lizziebet (18 January 2016)

Hi  im in the Egremont area .


----------

